# Trace-TB stallion Lancastrian



## Dreamer515 (13 April 2014)

Looking to find out what happened to my old boys Sire Lancastrian. i expect he has long since left this world or he would now be 37. i believe he was Bay and stood around 16.2h. just interested to find out about any other horses sired by him and also how he died as my boy had a diseased stifle joint which the vet seems to think was heridatry(sp?) dont know if his sire had the same thing or if it was from his Dam's side. 

 I know of Lancastrian Jet who was By Lancastrian as he ran against (and beat) my boy.

Anyone know anything?


----------



## Caledonia (13 April 2014)

HORSE	               WINS	     PLACES	         RUNS	£ PRIZE	

Lanturn	         	   9	        9	          40	       £80,363	
Mulkev Prince	 	  10	       18	          76	       £72,270	
Lancastrian Jet	          10	       12	          38	       £68,897	
Lance Armstrong	   9	        9	          34	       £60,502	
Kinnahalla	         	           6	       13	          34	       £55,045	
Tough Test	                  10           16	          44	       £53,603	
Stop The Waller		          5	       11	          30	       £46,785	
Wonder Weasel	         5	        3	          25	       £45,518	
Amble Speedy		          4	        9	          31	       £40,887	
General Crack		  8	        2	          25	       £39,937	

These are his top jumps performers - you can see he got plenty good sound horses. Cracking sire. I knew Tough Test well when he was in training, he was a proper little terrier.

I did space it out but the forum is determine to run all the figures together.


----------



## Dreamer515 (13 April 2014)

thank you! i have heard of a couple of names there. unfortuantly my horse is not on the list as he spent more time on his back then under saddle lol. 

thanks again


----------



## Maesfen (13 April 2014)

I had a Lancastrian mare, she certainly didn't have any lameness problems; I lost her in the field a fortnight before foaling when she was seventeen after point to pointing for most of her life.  There were quite a few of them around here, usually tough triers.  
I would wonder if yours had had a stifle injury much earlier which hadn't been cleared up completely but because the L's are tough, he soldiered on and that has caused the problems.


----------



## Caledonia (13 April 2014)

He'll be listed on the RP under the stallion's progeny tho - I just couldn't paste a link! There were loads more than this that ran well enough!


----------



## Dreamer515 (13 April 2014)

Maesfen said:



			I had a Lancastrian mare, she certainly didn't have any lameness problems; I lost her in the field a fortnight before foaling when she was seventeen after point to pointing for most of her life. There were quite a few of them around here, usually tough triers. 
I would wonder if yours had had a stifle injury much earlier which hadn't been cleared up completely but because the L's are tough, he soldiered on and that has caused the problems.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear about your mare. i lost my boy at the age of 19 he ran under rules and also pointing before coming to me to do a bit of everything though we didnt compete. i think mine had to take after his mums side more than his dads as he was a big softie and quite often gave up when racing. lol but it could have been something he done earlier in his life. im glad to hear that other Lancastrians are/have done well in their lives


----------



## Dreamer515 (13 April 2014)

Caledonia said:



			He'll be listed on the RP under the stallion's progeny tho - I just couldn't paste a link! There were loads more than this that ran well enough!
		
Click to expand...

thank you, i will have a look


----------



## Queenbee (15 April 2014)

Photos from all breed pedigree:

http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/ind...red=Standard&x2=n&username=&password=&x=0&y=0


----------



## Charlie007 (15 April 2014)

May be totally wrong but I think lancastrian was stabled at the same place as my old horses sire carlingford castle. At the minute I cannot think of the chaps name that had them. Sorry not much help!!  Will try to remember!! Will have a search on google

Eta can't find anything at the moment to say he stood at Astley Grange stud where carlingford castle was but I do remember the name lancastrian used alot. Maybe they had several of his offspring.


----------



## Dreamer515 (15 April 2014)

thanks everyone. Charlie007 i very nearly bought a Carlingford castle mare around 9 years ago i think. she was stunning and her personality was fantastic! unfortuantly she had a freak accident in the field and had to be pts before i bought her. and then i found my Lancastrian boy.

Thanks again for all the help


----------



## Liamog (21 January 2015)

sorry to bring up an old thread but I was also researching Lancastrian,

I believe he ended up in Fermoy, Co. Cork - he never got the numbers he should have because he was a very useful sire, and as mentioned previously his progeny were mentally very tough,

In relation to the OP's question, I can only say that we bred a couple to him and there was never a sign of a problem - in fact we still have a 23yo mare who is fresh as a daisy and has been an excellent producer for us.

There was another broodmare in Ireland who showed great promise but had desperate luck,

The last one I saw racing was in Limerick, a gelding about 12 years old running in a veterans' hunters-chase and he was a brilliant specimen ! Tough as a nut and full of spirit, I really liked him.


----------



## TBB (21 January 2015)

Lancastrian originally stood at the Beeches Stud (under the Coolmore NH Banner) near Lismore Co. Waterford not too far from Fermoy and was then sold to the UK. Carlingford Castle also stood near Fermoy at Grange Stud also under the Coolmore NH Banner and again was sold to the UK to join Lancastrian or maybe Lancastrian went first, can't remember exactly.  Coolmore usually sell on their stallions when they are no longer commercial for the breeders and therefore not getting big books of mares which means they are no longer profitable for the studs!


----------



## Regandal (31 January 2015)

My late mare was by Lancastrian, out of Alice Freya.  Hopeless racer, mentally very tough but also very affectionate girl.  Miss her.


----------



## rfbmcdonald (20 December 2018)

I had a 16.2 bay mare by Lancastrian, stunning horse moved and jumped well but not the best racer, made a nice BE100 mare, she was not the nicest of nature and would take advantage if sheâ€™s thought she could but she was very brave and would jump anything and not scared of any traffic. From what I heard Lancastrian was PTS from a broken leg from a stable injury.


----------

